# ehMac Community - Let's Introduce Ourselves (First Thread - Old School)



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Greetings everyone!

Having been an owner/moderator of many other online forums/communities; I think one of the neat ways to make this feel like more of a community is to have a place where we can introduce ourselves to everyone else.

It will serve as a great starting point for newbies, and hopefully will encourage them to start posting, even if it is just to introduce themselves.

It will also serve as a more detailed background on our more experienced / long term members, so that others can find out "where you are coming from" - which can prove helpful in understanding viewpoints and generating more discussions.

Please feel free to be as brief or as detailed as you feel comfortable with... Some suggestions of what you could include are:

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
* Brief summary of some of your other interests
* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved (owner, rep, MUG member, etc.)
* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
* Are you involved in any other Mac related lists or groups (online or off) ?

Let's hope that this effort will engender more of a sense of community and encourage more of our ehMac novices/lurkers to post and participate!

All the best!



------------------
Capucine Plourde

Native Design Services
Web Design, Web Hosting & IT Consultants
http://www.native.ca 

A CTV News Digital Desk Online Correspondent
http://www.digitaldesk.com


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Hello Again!

I'll do a bit of an intro about myself in order to get things started...

My name is Capucine Plourde and I am the CEO/owner of "Native Design Services" http://www.native.ca , an aboriginal firm providing web design, web hosting, computer graphics, desktop publishing and IT consultant services. We specialize in helping entrepreneurs, small to medium size businesses and non-profit organizations.

I'm aboriginal myself, of the Membertou Mi'kmaq First Nation in Sydney, Nova Scotia. I maintain their current website and post their weekly online newsletter. I'm also in the process of re-designing and expanding the site for a Spring 2001 re-launch. http://www.membertou.ca

I've been on the Net since about early 1993 and have owned/moderated or been involved in many online communities, forums and mailing lists over the years. I hope to be able to share some of that experience with the ehMac community.

Some of my interests include:

* Apple, Macs and general Mac-related news
* Macs used in education
* Aboriginals & technology
* Assistive technology for the disabled

I've recently been granted full author status on "Digital Desk". Some of you may be familiar with Digital Desk http://www.digitaldesk.com , as it is a popular CTV News technology segment, seen several times a week and it is also featured regularly on the 24 hour CTV NewsNet channel on cable. They are always looking for new site members, to either post requests for assistance, participate in current discussions or post comments/articles. Since they are also Canadian-based and very Mac-friendly, I'd like to encourage some of the ehMac members to drop by and participate and/or post Mac-related discussions. They even have an entire section devoted to Mac topics!

Well, I hope this gets our "intro" section started and that others will get involved and post a bit more about themselves...

All the best!


------------------
Capucine Plourde

Native Design Services
Web Design, Web Hosting & IT Consultants
http://www.native.ca 

A CTV News Digital Desk Online Correspondent
http://www.digitaldesk.com


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Hi, I'm Chealion
Bio:
Name: Micheal (yes, its EAl, not ael)
Stuff bout me: First Year University Student
Interests: Macs, DDR, and quite a few other things.
Involvement with macs: First used an Apple II in elementary which graduated to Classics the next year. My dad needed to get an LC II when they came out to be able to bring DTP work home.
# of Macs owned: 1. 12" Powerbook Rev. B

[Edited on Dec. 17, 2002 to fix content and remove immature smilies]
[Edited on Mar. 14th, 2005 to update content]

Check my profile for the latest... Or just ask...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hi Capucine! Welcome to ehMac! Your involvement and posts are very much appreciated! Checked out the Digital Desk web site. Very nice! I don't have much time to get involved in other boards but perhaps you can through in an ehMac plug for me!









Your post is a great suggestion. So without further ado, here's some tidbits of info about your Mayor ehMax. 










Well. my name is ehMax and I'm the Mayor of this town. It's a little cold in ehMac right now but thankfully I've got my comfortable warm ehMac toque on right now. (To go on sale at a future date of course). I carry this keyboard around with me as it acts as a good sleigh. I don't need it anymore since its an ADB keyboard and I use an iBook now. 

My main interest is in what all of the ehMac citizens have to say! So far, this mayor has been thrilled to read all the great topics and comments people are posting! Its great to have some threads going with some real meat on them instead of mindless rants and off topic comments. 

How did I get involved with Macs? It all started when I was taking a General Arts and Science course at Durham College in Oshawa. I was starting to really get into computers and was actually working with a PC alot. I was working with programs like dBaseV etc... This community may have been called ehPC hadn't it been for one fatefull day when I was thrown into an Intro to Macintosh course. 

At this point I was very open minded. I loved computers but I think at the time I didn't even know what a Mac was.

I remember so distinctly my first class where I got to work on a Mac SE/30. I remember getting an intro on things like the System Folder, the Finder, Control Panels etc... I fell in love right away. 

I aced the class. Soon after I was reading the college course outline book when I came across a course called Graphic Design that involved using Macs and Cameras and drawing and stuff. Sounded awesome to me! 

I enrolled in the course. Then one of my most fondest memories. The day I bought my first Mac. It was a souped up LC 475 with 20 MB of Ram (The guy at Future Shop thought I was crazy for getting so much ram). I also bought a 15 inch NEC monitor that cost me $1200. A printer etc.. total bill about $6000. Ouch! 

Well, needless to say, I got much more into the Mac than I did the design side of things. 

ehMax spends a lot of his time with ehMac related things, but the majority of my time is spent at my dream job. In my alter ego, I get to hang around all the coolest Mac gear all day and show them why they are so cool. A lot of these people end up owning Macs after that. Before I did that I used to fix sad Macs. 

Anyway, from that LC 475 to now, I have owned 9 different Macs. LC 475, 7100, 7300, 7600, original iMac, Strawberry iMac, Tangerine iMac, PowerBook G3 and now iBook. Not counting several Quadra's and SE's around the house. I really, really, really hope to get my hands on the new PowerBook G4. 

I really have a lot of fun running ehMac and I've had quite a few fun Mac moments:










A pretty close distance to the man










The guy who designed my iBook, the iMac and lots of other cool products, Jonathan Ive.










Hey, its Alex Seropian the cofounder of Bungie! I don't that guy on the left to him. He doesn't look like ehMax but he sure is handsome!


















Ed from the BareNaked Ladies. And there's that handsome guy again!










Anyway, that's enough from me! Let's hear your story! And if I haven't thanked you personally, thanks to all for being a part of ehMac and for your wonderful posts and topics. Please, keep them coming and if you haven't posted yet, please do so! If you need help, don't hesitate to email me at [email protected]


----------



## bighog (Jan 13, 2001)

Greetings!

Name: Bighog (Male) (When I'm on the Internet that's who I am!)

I'm a software developer In Kitchener Ontario at a Company called Printeron. Keep that name in your head you are really going to hear a lot about it in the next year, guaranteed.

I have a degree in Computer Science and have been a long time Mac user.

I first got into Macs a number of years ago when I was I started using them in school for some simple video editing, I did that on an LC2 witha video spigot card. Later I was Site Admin in a Mac Computer lab and later still worked for an Apple reseller in Sales and Service.

I currently collect old Macs and I have 21 different Macs (all running) Including:
Mac 512K, Plus, SE, SE30, LC, LC2, LC3, 2x, 2si, 2vi, 2vx, Centris 610, 660, Quadra 660AV, Quadra 850, 6100/60, B/W G3, PB 100, PB DUO 230, PB 540 and my prize the original Apple Luggable.

If there are donations let me know!!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Who? D. Hart
Business owner Art Distribution Company

Other interests include alot of traveling. Across Canada at least once a year in every province. A little in the states.
I take a Powerbook with me. Business and pleasure.
Uncle to 47 Niece and Nefews. But have no kids (yet).

My dad turned me onto Macs. He worked in typesetting/Graphic design. He originally set type by hand with the lead letters like the old typewriters. And progressed to a Computer the sized of an office and then the Mac.

Macs are more than a hobby.

Mac Progression: I continue to own and run them all. Do that with a PC.
5215CD > 7200/90 > Powerbook 400 Firewire > ?G4733?










------------------
Your Not Going To Miss All This Are You?


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Hi there,

It's great to see that some of our community's citizens have stepped forward to take up my little challenge to expand our sense of community with a round of introduction... helps us get a much better vision of each other, doesn't it?

I want to thank our esteemed Mayor, ehMax for his extensive write-up (with photos, no less!)









Also, kudos to Chealion







to bighog







and to Heart







for their contributions as well!

I noticed that today we recruited another member, with a running total of 122 members -- let's hope they will choose to introduce themselves as well... (hint, hint)

Thanks again everyone; and let's hear from the rest of you now....



------------------
Capucine Plourde

Native Design Services
Web Design, Web Hosting & IT Consultants
http://www.native.ca 

A CTV News Digital Desk Online Correspondent
http://www.digitaldesk.com


----------



## Audone (Jan 16, 2001)

Hi to all! I hail from Edmonton, AB and found myself involved in the Mac community as a result of the school I work in being a Mac environment. Prior to that I had an SE that I used for word processing more than anything else. 

Since the school has invested in all these Macs (we currently have about 80), I decided I had better get on the learning curve real quick, as the students would surpass me in a hurry! Now I don't have a problem helping them with any difficulties they encounter, and have become quite adept at troubleshooting. But I learn something new every day,and hope, when I retire, to learn some programming.

I look forward to getting to know many of you via this Canadian board!!


----------



## donkon (Jan 16, 2001)

Hello all,

My name is Don Kondra and I am thrilled to have found a Canadian Mac forum. 

I have been hanging around MacCentral and the US political crap and BS has soured me to the point I haven't been back in over a week, haven't deleted the bookmark yet but am thinking about it. Usually like to check out TechSurvivors every morning. Have received some good advice there. 

I'm a 47 year old self employed wood furniture designer/ maker. I live in the bush about 12 miles NW of Saskatoon on 10 acres with my dog Max. 

My first mac was a SE with a 20mg HD, then I moved up to a 11FX?? (forget already) with a 80 mg HD. Thanks to some thieves insurance bought me a new 333 iMac last summer....yeehaaa. Who said insurance was a waste of money. So I've actually only been on the internet for a little over a year. 

I use my iMac mostly for writing woodworking articles (Canadian Home Workshop magazine), designing furniture and shop drawings with Claris, customer estimates and surfing...and of course e-mail is awesome. Although I can type I just hated snail mail, now my address book is two pages long and I'm in touch with old friends. 

You can count on me for dumb questions and basic answers....











Don Kondra - Furniture Designer/Maker 




[This message has been edited by donkon (edited 01-29-2001).]


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Hi to all ehMac participants,

My username really just exists to remind me of my password







, by which you can infer that I do, indeed, own a cat (who has turned on my LC520 many times while I'm away during the day by stepping on the keyboard power button). Prior to the 520 I owned a PB 140 (which I had maxed out to a wopping 8 Mgs of RAM for something like $600). This machine (my pride and joy that I wrote my M.Sc. thesis on) was stolen by some cad (apparently someone living in a neighbouring apt. building) while I was at Med School in Montreal. Fortunately I scraped together enough money to by the 520 at the time (and never seemed to find enough money to buy a machine to replace it until this month).

I first started using Macs on a 128 that a friend of mine had bought to run his Midi synths and drum machines. That's when I really got hooked but for some reason the first machine I bought was an Atari 1040ST (also worked very well with Midi). Later I got to use a IIfx in one of the labs I worked in and I was a solid convert. Fell for the initial Powerbook ad campaign and managed to scoop a cheap 140 (2/20) when they sold them off the FutureShop (or whoever they were back then).

Since then I've made good use of my 520 (maxed out its RAM, picked up a good scanner and inkjet along the way). It's done layout for newsletters, some 2D graphics stuff for the family etc. but it is long overdue for a replacement. I notice bighog's collection has an obvious hole in it, what with no example of this "Classic on Steroids". I wonder how much he'd give me for it (that's a rhetorical question







)?

Thus I sent off an order for a new PB Ti 400 a couple of weeks ago and I'm starting to get a bit antsy waiting for it. I also ordered the Epson USB/Parallel adpater kit and the Orangemicro Firewire/SCSI converter for my "legacy" peripherals. Haven't received those yet but I have got my speakers (Creative's Soundworks Digital) and a RAM upgrade (256 Mg chip). I felt a bit guilty about ordering the RAM from the US but the price was just so much better than what was being offered up here ($190 after exchange) that I couldn't justify the extra expense (hey I've got to buy some software right?). 

I will be so happy to not have to rely on the Windoze boxes that I've been forced to use up to now at work.

Currently I'm on a leave of absence from my residency to complete a PhD (I work down the hall from "jwoodget") at the Ontario Cancer Institute.

I'm sure that the people at our bookstore are getting tired of me harassing them about the delivery time for the Ti but I'm trying to be a "squeaky" enough wheel that, when the first shipment arrives, I'll get "greased"







.

Nice to see ehMac up and running again. You can also find me posting under this handle on other Mac specific BBs (which I will not enumerate here out of courtesy to our kindly admin).

Cheers,
Catman


----------



## krazykats (May 12, 2000)

Well, here's my intro.
I live in the lovely "banana belt" of Ontario. For those of you out of the loop that's southern Ontario, more specifically, Hamilton. We have a Mac Club here, (held at McMaster University) called Hack, which I attend regularly.
This girl has many interests (perhaps master of none!) such as photography (still need to get that digital cameral), reading, travel, gardening, sports, music, education, languages, theatre....
My first computer was a pc, using the horrible DOS no less. Hated those command lines! Then we moved to Egypt for awhile and discovered that the education community was using Apple computers! Wow, what a change! Bought our first SE. Have continued with Macs ever since, even though this area, in more ways than one, is thoroughly PC dominated! (We have a PC gov.)


[This message has been edited by krazykats (edited 02-12-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2001)

I'm a cancer researcher in Toronto (Ontario Cancer Institute, same as that Titanium dweed, mycatsnameis). First started using a Mac in 1985 at the Salk Institute (an orginal Mac 128k with no HD). Won my first Mac (IISi) in a competition. Moved to Canada from the UK soon after (1992) and bought a StarMax 4000 around 4 yrs ago. Bought an iMac DVSE in Nov 99 (just topped it up with 256M more RAM).

At work, its a different story. Went from an SE30 to a Duo and dock to an 8500 (upgraded with a Newer G3) to a G3 PB and most recently a Cube. The Cube is massively underrated. This is one heck of a capable computer. Have 7 Macs in the lab ranging from a Quadra to a grape iMac as well as a 500MHz G4 powering a huge DNA synthesiser and a G4 MP450 for number crunching.

Ambitions in life: keeping Apple Canada solvent and to keep up with mycatsnameis.

Seriously, am only interested in beating cancer by whatever means we can.


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

I would like to mention that we've arrived at 125 members in our growing little Mac Community; so don't forget to mention ehMac to any of your Mac friends and family... the more the merrier!

I'd also like to thank some of the latest additions to our "intro section":

Audone








Don Kondra









jwoodget








mycatsnameis








and krazykats








(I notice a distinct cat theme happening here...







)

Thanks for giving us a bit of a background on yourselves; it really helps to give us a sense of recognition of the individual members of ehMac and realize the wide-ranging appeal that the Mac has for Canadians.

Keep 'em coming!!



------------------
Capucine Plourde

Native Design Services
Web Design, Web Hosting & IT Consultants
http://www.native.ca 

A CTV News Digital Desk Online Correspondent
http://www.digitaldesk.com


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Don't forget, at 10:00 pm tonight I will draw a winner for a promotional copy of Starry Night Deluxe! To enter, all you have to do is post in this topic by 10pm ET!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

With this topic we now know how to annoy you







well actually who you are... now you got a name and a history... no more anonymity in this community 
now we one big community!!!!
[EDIT: Spelling]


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Oops, missed the draw. Oh well, I'll introduce myself anyway.

I currently work full time for a big optical networking company (you can probably guess which one), performing optical equipment verification. Unfortunately, I have to use NT and HPUX at work.

But in my spare time, I do shareware development. Right now I'm revising my Tech Support software, Problem Tracker <http://www.Kagi.Com/Kevin.Hayes>.


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

> Originally posted by ignatz:
> *
> Note to Capucine: I also believe my grandmother was an Acadian-Mi'kmaq Métis (Moncton area), and I'd love to trace it. Do you have any suggestions of how I could go about doing this?*


Hello there ignatz! Welcome to ehMac!









Well, the usual geneological advice holds true in this case -- gather whatever family documents that you have (birth, wedding, death certificates) to give you an idea of where she spent most of her life, this can help you to zoom into to where she might have been registered, or if she even lived on a reserve at all...

There are many geneological websites on the Net who can undoubtedly give you many more helpful and detailed hints on how to track down your family line. I also have a few helpful URLS on using search engines more effectively on my website, in case you could use some extra guidance:

http://www.native.ca/resources.html

The Dept. of Indian & Northern Affairs will eventually prove helpful if and when you try to determine if your grandmother was actually a registered Status Indian. Their website is:

http://www.inac.gc.ca

They also have an FAQ for Status Indians that might prove of interest:

http://www.ainc-inac.gc.ca/pr/pub/ywtk/index_e.html#smoaq

Here is an URL for "First Nation Profiles" which can help you to narrow down the list of First Nation communities in New Brunswick that she might have been associated with:

http://esd.inac.gc.ca/fnprofiles/

There are currently 15 First Nation communities in the province of New Brunswick, and the website will give you their contact addresses. If you click on the link for each, you can even look up info on their community profile, geography, census statistics and much more. I think the Fort Folly reserve is pretty close to Moncton.








Good luck in your quest, and hope that some of the info I've given you proves to be of help, should you choose to follow them up...



------------------
Capucine Plourde

Native Design Services
Web Design, Web Hosting & IT Consultants
http://www.native.ca 

A CTV News Digital Desk Online Correspondent
http://www.digitaldesk.com


----------



## fleecy (Feb 1, 2001)

Hello!

My very static-free username is "Fleecy", as in "really warm and so soft"! 

I'm a 25 year old Mac (and PC, but mostly Mac) consultant over here in cold, cold Montreal. I also am an active member of the Montreal Mac User Group, Le Club Macintosh de Montréal (www.lcmm.qc.ca). We hold monthly meetings which I help organize and have over 300 members logging in to our FirstClass Server daily. 

I'm a native french-canadian male, complete with a strange spoken english accent and colorful swear words  

I love to play with new toys, so I own about a dozen different mice along with a USB card for my beige G3, which I had fun keeping up to date with interesting upgrades like a 3dfx Voodoo 3 3000 video card, 500 MHz OWC G3 ZIF processor, 320 MB RAM, 80 GB hard drive, Sony IDE CD burner, along with tons of other fine goodies.

I also used to own a Power Computing PowerBase Mac clone, a PowerBook Duo 210 and an original Mac Plus! I keep an old 512k Mac around to enhance my decor, too. 

I of course have other interests, like architecture and music. My portfolio (http://pages.infinit.net/ftrudeau/) shows some of the work I managed to accomplish during my years at Université de Montréal in Architecture. This was all done on Macs, of course!


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

So don't keep us in suspense. Who won the cool astronomy software???

catman


----------



## ignatz (Jan 28, 2001)

I'm ignatz, a"new neighbor" and a Mac fanatic.

I live just outside Ottawa and I'm Canadian correspondent for an American features syndicate that supples articles for newspaper TV books. I'm also a graduate student at Carleton and freelance around the government.

In the house, we have an iMac that keeps the kids amused and away from my old, but trusty 7200/120, which is my office and amusement park. (With 64mb of RAM and running o/s 8.6, it handles Quark, PhotoShop, Illustrator and Mac:word 2001 quite handily).

Like most Mac users, I got into the machines through publishing and graphic design. I went right from the old mainframe editorial VDTs and paper dummies to paginating on a Quadra 840 av. One taste of Quark XPress and I was hooked. Our first Macs were a Quadra 840 and a Q-650, which we bought from the newspaper I was working on. They lasted until last spring.

I never laid a finger on a PC until three years ago, when I had to figure out Windows for a Health Canada job. Easy, if you know the Mac O/S, but like going from a sportscar to a truck. 

Other interests: film, DVDs, social democracy, pissing off right-wing friends, political economy, Seinfeld reruns, Steve Earle, Lucinda Williams, Aimee Mann and the Almighty Stones (Mick Taylor vintage) and watching my kids turn into bright, defiant little humans.

Note to Capucine: I also believe my grandmother was an Acadian-Mi'kmaq Métis (Moncton area), and I'd love to trace it. Do you have any suggestions of how I could go about doing this?


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

> Originally posted by mycatsnameis:
> *So don't keep us in suspense. Who won the cool astronomy software???
> 
> catman*


As ehMax posted on the site; because of a mix-up with dates, it was extended until tonight, the 1st of February - I believe 9:30pm... He should post it afterwards, or tomorrow morning at the latest.

Good luck to everyone!


------------------
Capucine Plourde

Native Design Services
Web Design, Web Hosting & IT Consultants
http://www.native.ca 

A CTV News Digital Desk Online Correspondent
http://www.digitaldesk.com


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Just before Survivor







I'll check after Survivor...

l8r all









------------------
Chealion, the one and only
Uses: Gerry's ICQ!!!
Photoshop, iCab, Graphic Converter... and list goes on... and the list goes on.
Performa 580CD, yes a 68k
A black hole must be where God divided by zero. - some guy on another BB


----------



## Arachnid (Jan 27, 2001)

'lo 'gain People of Planet ehMac,

I am the proud father of a Powerbook 1400 using 3 1/2 year old Mac geek(his first computer purchace will be a iG8!?)

I am interested in the art of animation and cartoonz, Vancouver Canucks('though I live in T.O. I am a B.C. boy at heart







), reading and collecting certain great authors, audiophile and music lover(from Classic Jazz 2 Alt/Rock 2 Acid/Hip Hop/Jazz) and trying wonderful styles of beers from around the globe).

Five years ago a teacher I know brought home an LC575 for the summer. I played with a computer(Mac) for the first time and ever since then I was hooked. I quit my old job and now make my living with everything Mac.
I have done everything from install LAN's, run Mac networks, set-up e-commerce Mac web servers and web design.
Right now I do lots of Flash sites and I am also installing a web-cam in a clients veterinarian clinic.

I work from home and use a G4-450 & 21" Studio Display for all major work(and some "play".
Back-up system and print/scanner server is a Umax C600-200.
Portables include a Powerbook 1400cs-117 and a Powerbook 520c.
I think an iBook is in my near future though








First Mac was a LC575.
I have used every other Mac since then as I get to play with my clients Macs when i spend their money









Apple has made it easy for me to learn and earn as well as enjoy the great community spirit which is growing at ehMac!!! 
I'm here to give back, so if I can be of any help to anyone feel free to ask, I'll do my best.

Oh yah...our cats names are Copey & Cully!!!

Arachnid Studios


----------



## islander (Jan 31, 2001)

Well, I'm very glad to have found this community. I have checked out ehMac in the past but failed to notice this group.

Anyway, I'm a former University professor who took early retirement a couple of years ago. I now live on Gabriola Island, BC, which for the most part is a pleasant change from the usual Calgary winter--though 'rain lashing the coast' is in tonight's forecast. Gabriola is a twenty-minute ferry ride from Nanaimo (which is on Vancouver Island). I live here with my two cats. (Seems from this list that cats and Macs kinda go together.)

I've been using Apple computers for about 17 years, starting with an Apple //c. I got my first Mac (an SE/30) in 1989. Kept that till I donated it to a school in Calgary in 1999. My only 'bad Apple' was the PowerBook 5300 I got in 1995 which after a LOT of serious problems finally got replaced by Apple with a PowerBook 1400cs in 1997. I still have the 1400 (enhanced with a Newer G3 chip) but quite recently got a Pismo (PowerBook FireWire 500) which I have to say is spectacular.

I suppose I'm a Mac user simply because in the beginning Apples (IIe) offered the only means for people in my field to easily produce books and articles (which involved the use of specialized fonts). Then of course I fell in love with the platform and have been a loyal, almost fantactical, user since. 

I've been a subscriber to the PowerList (originally O'Grady's PowerList) from the beginning (late 1995) and daily read MacFixIt, Macintouch and other Mac-related sites as well as comp.sys.mac.portables. 

Nowadays my Mac is for whatever I want to use it for since I'm retired but it's always a pleasure to use it. Used to do a lot of html mark-up for courses I taught but currently I don't even have a home page. 

And that's gotta be it for me. Hi to everyone.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

An ex-Calgarian eh? Welcome to the BB Islander. Yeah what is with cats and Macs? Garfield's with a mac, your ppl's cats are with macs... hmmm then why am I with a Mac? I like Macs, got no cats (Coming to my reason) come to think of it no pets...
But please keep your cat away from me, but send all your photos and videos. My super-sensistive allergies don't mind videos







I hate my allergies






















Cats and Macs Wheres Dr. Seuss when you need him?









l8r all







I hate my allergies... I like cats

------------------
Chealion, the one and only
Uses: Gerry's ICQ!!!
Photoshop, iCab, Graphic Converter... and list goes on... and the list goes on.
Performa 580CD, yes a 68k
A black hole must be where God divided by zero. - some guy on another BB


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sorry to keep you in suspense for so long! The winner of the "Get to know each other" contest is....

Heart!









Thanks to all who participated!


----------



## ignatz (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi Capucine:

Thanks for the links. I'll check them out.


----------



## wrathwell (Jan 9, 2001)

Hiya gang,








Really pleased to be part of this community! I work in Biotech and am completely surrounded by PC fanatics...but only one MacHead is enough to keep such a crowd under control.
Like many of you, I also collect macs and have almost every table surface taken-up by a working model (Apple II's, LC's etc). I have amazed people by running some of the older models and accessing the internet with ease! The PCers suddenly get very quiet. Cool or what!
Very pleased to make your acquaintance and to be part of the EhMax fold!

Regards,

Wayne


----------



## sloow (Jan 25, 2001)

Sloow here, from Montreal. I am an artist, mostly anyways, and have been using a mac since 1994 or so when I got a Mac Plus and borrowed my friends email account to get email. Now I have or at least use 3 machines. A PB333 and a G3 and a G4. So far so good, but I am not such a diehard Mac fan. Sometimes I actually tell people to buy PCs. My thoughts are that whatever your friends are using is what you should be using. No point being alone trying to figure out your machine. I run a website; http://lux.ca , where you can see what other kind of mishchief I get up to. 

I have never really felt interested in joining this kind of group until I found this one. You people seem pretty inneresting. 

A bientot!


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Hello All!

Just wanted to send out a warm welcome to those who have recently submitted little bios/intros...

hayesk








ignatz








fleecy








Arachnid








Islander








wrathwell








and sloow









Glad to have you all aboard! Please feel free to participate in our many forums and invite any Mac friends/ family/ acquaintances to drop on by to our little ehMac community -- with your help, maybe it won't stay so little!









Once again, welcome aboard!


------------------
Capucine Plourde

Native Design Services http://www.native.ca
Web Design, Web Hosting & IT Consultants

A CTV News Digital Desk Online Correspondent
http://www.digitaldesk.com


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Hey everyone!

Our little Mac community is continuing to grow, we now have 138 members!









As the saying goes, the more the merrier! If we could just get some of our newer members to post a little intro about themselves, it would be a great way to break the ice...

Also, everyone please remember to help spread word of our great ehMac community amongst your Mac Loving friends and acquaintances. Don't be shy about including it in your sig, especially if you are participating in Mac-related lists or forums or user groups...

It would be way cool if we could break the 250 member mark by, say, MacWorld New York this July... at the rate we are going, it is a distinct possibility.

Actually, how about we make that a goal for us to achieve as a group? Think we can make it?

Any suggestions on where else we can spread the word? Looking forward to hearing your suggestions...



------------------
Capucine Plourde

Native Design Services http://www.native.ca
Web Design, Web Hosting & IT Consultants

A CTV News Digital Desk Online Correspondent
http://www.digitaldesk.com


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

The post here is from the North Coast of Labrador. I've been here among our Inuit friends for 4 years now. Just registered on ehMac today, actually. My first Mac came to me from my inlaws only about 5 years ago. It was a little SE with an 80 meg hard drive. A year later, the same in-laws sent me a Performa 550. I couldn't believe the jump in processor speed. Needless to say, I got hooked on Macs. I am now a proud owner of a G4/350 AGP. Bought it just over a year ago, right before the speed jump back to 400 mhz. I use my Mac for my work here to some extent, but mainly, I just love Macs. I recently got a Dell PC and even though it boasts 800 mhz, I still am impressed with my G4 at 350. I look forward to meeting more on ehMac. It's nice to frequent something more Canadian, eh?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

By the way, Capucine, madulane? I spent 7 years in Esginobidij (Burnt Church). Boy, I'm too accustomed to Inuktitut. My Miq'maq spelling has failed me.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Hi all! I live in Wawa, Northern Ontario, and I'm one of a handful of Macophiles in this small town. I'm the happy owner of a Mac Classic, Quadra 610, PB180, and a PM7600/132. The latter is my latest purchase, obtained from another Mac fellow in town who upgraded to a G4 tower. The darn things do tend to accumulate, though, don't they!

My wife and I have a 10 year old daughter who is a shameless Mac snob, but she's willing to let those who know no better live in peace!









I was a member of ehMac in its previous iteration, and I love the new look and approach.







I've already picked up some great tips and I'm looking forward to exchanging news and views with folks!


----------



## mose (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey! mose here ...

I am Creative Director at marchFIRST in Toronto. We are the folks who do most of the Apple work out of our San Francisco office.

I was one of the Founding Members of MAGIC (Macintosh Awareness Group in Canada) 

Mac cultist and have been 100% Mac since 1985 - have never touched a PC. Honest!

Netizen and BBS contributor since 1986.

Working on http://www.resonation.ca 

For more info check out:

http://www.themose.com 
http://www.marchfirst.com

Cheers to all.

[This message has been edited by Capucine (edited 02-10-2001).]


----------



## Darkmoor (Feb 11, 2001)

Hi, I just joined today. My name is Barry. I have been participating in the Macnn and Apple Insider forums for a short while until someone there lead me here.

I'm from Hamilton, Ontario and have loved Macs since 1991 when we first bought them for work. We bought 2 Mac 2Sis, 2 17" B+W Radius monitors, a 300dpi Laserwriter and an Agfa scanner for $25,000. Boy have prices come down!

Before that I had an Amiga. Since then I have owned: an LCII, LC630, Performa 580CD, Dou with dock, Mac SE (just as a database - it's still in use!), Quadra (I forget the number but it is pre-PPC), a PMG4350 (bought just before the 400 became the low end) and now have a G4PBTi on order. I should note that we still have all these computers, except the 2SI's, are still in use.

I publish a newspaper on horses called The Rider and own a company with my folks called, Orange aPEEL (a natural cleaner) (I'm not soliciting, this is just a profile).

I have not been too involved with the Mac community. I just networked among some friends, read the magazines etc. and pretty much used Macs for work until I got the G4 for home. Now I am on it all the time. I have recently joined a bunch of lists to find out more about the Titanium PB as a way to fill the anxious moments until it arrives and have now been hooked by the fun of sharing info online.

Thanks for the opportunity to join your group!


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

My --- The Mose has surface and old verbal sparring partner from Magic days.
Here is a man whose Mac knowledge is ony overshadowed by his fiery keyboard.

Okay Mose pick a subject any subject I'm ready












[This message has been edited by ehMax (edited 02-11-2001).]


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

First Mac: Mac Plus & System 6.0.7
Macs along the way: SE/30; LC 630; Performa 5215CD. Still have 'em all.
Today's Mac: G4/400.
When I decided I wanted a computer I couldn't afford one, so I bought the Plus surplus from the UofS for $375. I then played around while I decided what to get new; I eventually decided on a Mac due to a number of reasons. Some of them: You only had to read 3 magazines to know all there was about Macintosh; the Mac could properly render a font; it had decent sound support; and people were publishing magazines with Macs while PC guys were trying to figure out how to make a dot-matrix printer render Garramond. Despite the oft-repeated hoopla about Macs being expensive, up until the G4 I never paid more than $1600 (monitor included) for one, and all were bought at retail, locally. I love ClarisWorks (I'm still using v3.0) and usually have a big laugh at PC guys who "need" MS Word; especially when you look what they are able to output with it. Personally, I use Macs because I feel that I should be the master and the computer should be the slave. Windows always made me feel I was part of a clever conspiracy whereby little virtual Gods somewhere in the machine were laughing at me ("look, Zork, now he's printing in Courier 'cuz what he saw ain't what he got..."). An endless source of amusemet to me is seeing how PC users fawn over some "new" technology that existed on the Mac for eons. The latest is the Phone Line Local Network thing; anybody remember doing it with a Mac Plus and a $10 PhoneNet adapter (PC kits are newly popular today, make sure to bring $100)?

[This message has been edited by gordguide (edited 02-11-2001).]


----------



## ljory (Apr 14, 2000)

Hello there!

My name is Leland, and I live in Winnipeg. I'm in my late 20's and am currently working for Winnipeg's newest Apple reseller, KORTEX Computer (they got into the market mainly because of me. Goes to show what years of nagging can accomplish).

I've been a Mac user for many years. I started with a Mac SE (which I *still* regret getting rid of) that I bought from one of the local used Mac dealers. I will say that Winnipeg has a great used-Mac subculture.

Anyways, after the SE, I "upgraded" to a IIsi which I had for several years. It now resides in the home of my father-in-law, who still gets a lot of enjoyment out of.

The IIsi gave way to one of the best Macs I've ever owned, a Quadra 650. This could easily be my favorite 68k Mac ever. Man, I loved that Mac. (sniff, sniff) Around the same time, I managed to snag a PowerBook 190cs and a PowerBook Duo 280c (with the full-sized DuoDock). Both of them served me well and will also be missed.

It was at this point that I made my biggest mistake. Hungering for a PowerPC-based Mac, and being short on cash, I traded my Quadra 650 and Duo for a Performa 5200CD. In my opinion, this machine is...usable. I suppose everyone has to have a "Road Apple" at least once in their lives.

Now, since my employer has become an Apple reseller, I have had the opportunity to improve my situation. My home computer is an iMac DV/400, and my work system is a PowerBook G3/500 (FireWire). Both are great machines (although I'm drooling over the new PBG4).

I'm not on Apple's payroll, but I never fail to plug the platform whenever I get the chance, especially now that I have a vested interest. The best part is, I can now evangelize to our clients and expand the platform first-hand.

That's the skinny on me, in basic terms. And like that company in the states (can't remember the name), I eat, sleep, and breathe this stuff. :^{)>


----------



## Stingray (Feb 8, 2001)

To start off with, I'm not Canadian . Just thought I'd get that off my chest. If that qualifies me for ejection from this forum, I'll go quietly.







I've been a Mac user since the 80's & an Apple user since the 70's. Since I don't really have any interests that lie outside the Mac, so I'll just list the Macs that I currently own:

G4 400 tower 

PowerBook G3 WallStreet

PowerComputing PowerBase 180

Quadra 800 (with PPC 601 card)

LC 575

Performa 630CD (with TV Tuner)

Mac IIci (two)

Mac LCII (two)

Mac IIsi

Mac II

Mac SE30

Mac SE (three)

Mac Plus (maybe five or six, people keep giving them to me, can't turn away a Mac)

Mac 512k

Non Macs:

One junky A** PC clone that I amuse myself by taking apart and putting back together, specs change often. It's much more fun to build than to use.

Apple IIGS (two functional, two not)

Apple //c (with groovy 9" green phosphor screen)

Apple ][e

Also, boxes, cabinets, closets and one storage shed full of assorted Mac & Apple II parts, accessories and peripherals.

-S



------------------
{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}
I hacked Microsoft's servers,
and all I got was this lousy source code.
{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}


----------



## Ron (Feb 15, 2001)

Hi there my name is Ron and I live in London Ontario. I'm 16 years old and have been using a mac for many years, starting with a original classic mac, then up to a Performa 6400/180, then to a iMac DV and a PowerBook 400 Pismo.

I have a very godd knowledge of that platform and apps and can fix most problemes. I just found out about this site in PC Connect, some litle articile thats in the paper. Anyways if you live in London contact me!

Great site, 

Ron


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Wow!







Looks like our ehMac community is going through a regular population boom! Last week we had 138 citizens and as of this afternoon we've reached an amazing 163!

I'd like to extend a big welcome to all our new members for joining us and I invite those of you who haven't already posted their intro to do so -- don't worry, it doesn't have to be your life story -- just give us an idea of the person behind the username...

Official welcomes being extended to:

csonni 
Chris 
mose 
Darkmoor 
stinand )
gordguide 
ljory 
Stingray (we've granted you an ehMac visiting visa!)








and Ron 

Welcome aboard and thanks for your participation -- that's what makes this a community and not just a website -- it's people!










------------------
Capucine Plourde

Native Design Services http://www.native.ca
Web Design, Web Hosting & IT Consultants

A CTV News Digital Desk Online Correspondent
http://www.digitaldesk.com


----------



## Rod Corey (Feb 14, 2001)

Hello
I'm Rod. Male - just turned 38. First time on a chat page, no idea what I'm doing. I have been on the web for about a month. Starting to get the hang of it, but don't know "my way around". Received my first e-mail with a virus the other day , and was able to get rid of it. 
I'm a transport driver by trade. I guess you could say computers are just my favorite hobby. I just recently bought this IMAC , but have been into computers for about 20 years. I even remember punching cards for a card reader.








My first Mac was the original 128, and I still have alot of software for it. Fell in love with and saw the potential of the windows enviroment. I made the mistake of selling it after only a few short months, (with the intention of upgrading) ending up getting married, and could not afford to buy one until two years after seperation. (must be a lesson in there)

I'm looking forward to reading what MAC users buy for their and how they like it. I would like to recomend that all MAC owners go out and buy at least one copy of MacAddict Magazine. I bought ten issues even before I bought my IMAC. 

Bye for [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2001)

Hi.

My real name is Rob Hammond. Although online I am best known as "Strongblade!" Some know me as "Thrash Strongblade!".

Last time I checked, I was a 31 year old male living in Canada's capital (that's Ottawa, Stingray, just in case you confused it with Toronto







)

I have been using Macs for over 12 years.

• My first Mac was a Mac II. (Currently MIA)

• I then graduated to an LC 475. (Still have it!)

• Had a brief fling with a 7100/66 (Sold it to a good home).

• Picked up a homeless 5200.

• Leapt into the fray by buying a G4/450 when they first appeared.

• Babysitting a G3 PowerBook (Pismo) from work.

Became a pro-active member of the Ottawa Mac community when I joined the long gone, First Class BBS, Helix Online run by my friend Neil Yates.

Worked for Chris McVeigh for a while on MacSense magazine as a QA guy.

Started working at Compucentre in the Rideau Centre in late '95 as a Mac specialist.

Now work for InGenius Engineering as a Mac Tech Specialist on an ongoing contract with Nortel Network's "design interpretive" (di) house.

Interesing Twist of Fate™ that my current (di) supervisor is Neil Yates (friend and former co-creator of the previously mentioned Helix Online.)

Bought my Mom an iMac for Xmas '99. 

Hope to bring my sister back from the brink of PCHell one day (but she still has her ol' Quadra 605... there might be hope yet!)

Oh, and I am a Mac Enthusiast, in case that wasn't obvious enough for some people










------------------

Strongblade!


[This message has been edited by strongblade (edited 02-15-2001).]


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Geez.... I go away for 5 hours and another 7 people join -- is this a trend I sense here??









Tonight's population has reached 170!!


~ Capucine


----------



## TiBo (Feb 15, 2001)

How I became a MacHead:

I grew up in a household where there were many electric appliances: digital clock radios, calculators and even an electronic garage-door opener. But only one television. I always wanted to grab the TV remote control. When our family got its first VCR, I wanted to be in control of that technology, too. But it didn't end there.

I clearly recall one family outing to the Ontario Science Centre, where there was a special exhibit on computers and technology. They had this neat display with rows of computers with things attached to them called "mice." There were line-ups to sit in front of these 9" monochrome monitors. I awaited my turn to be able to control the "mouse." And I reveled in the adventure, pointing and clicking my way through the simple tutorial program set up to demonstrate the easy and fun graphic user interface. That was my first glimpse of Apple's Macintosh computer. The year was 1985.

Within a year, we got our very own Macintosh Plus (complete with one megabyte of RAM!). Ten years later, I grew tired of sharing the computer with my dad, and had earned enough to buy my own Mac. I decided to get the latest and most up-to-date Mac I could afford. So I got a Macintosh LC630, the first Mac to incorporate Apple's TV/Video card complete with its own remote control! I made sure my new Mac was configured with a CD-ROM player and external speakers, a fax/modem and a 15" colour monitor. I was going to explore multimedia and take advantage of this newly hyped Internet. And I was gonna make sure I'd enjoy it. But with only 16 MB of RAM, a 250 MB hard drive, 2x CD-ROM drive and especially a 14.4 fax/modem, the fun was limited. After all, life begins at 33.6!

These days, a man is known by the computer he keeps. So I got myself a Powerbook on my 28th birthday. It's a 400 mHz Pismo, now with 320 MB RAM, which allows it to breeze along quite nicely. I'm dreaming of a TiBook….









Now where did I put that remote control?

------------------
*TiBo will improve 
your image*


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hola todos!








(Spanish for "Hi everybody!")

Just the facts, to make this brief:

- My first Apple was a II+, back in high school
- After years wandering in the wilderness of DOS and all that crap, I discovered a Centris 660 AV in a language instruction lab I managed while at university, and the rest is history.
- Currently the proud owner of a Tangerine iBook
- Grew up in small-town Nova Scotia, now residing in Halifax
- Currently working on a Master's thesis in International Development Studies. Topic: "Cuba's Revolution in Information and Communication Technologies" (for more info visit the URL in my .sig below)
- webmaster for www.nscuba.org
- Coordinator of the Rural Youth Education Project (social justice / anti-racism / environment / etc.)
- Co-host of "Radio Venceremos" on CKDU community radio, Dalhousie university
- Workshop instructor, AVID nonlinear digital video editing, Centre for Art Tapes (proud to be an all-Mac house)
- Editor, Community Support & Development, Chebucto Community Network chebucto.ca


------------------
http://www.nscuba.org/Joven.html


----------



## joolsca (Feb 14, 2001)

Hi Everyone,
I'm an actress living in Toronto (Canadian TV series, American tv movies, Stratford, blah, blah, blah).
I bought my very first computer one year ago this month (a blueberry imac) because I hated the feeling of being out of the technology loop (hell,I had never even touched a computer prior to my mail order purchase). I fell head over heels for my little blueberry beast and have become a little obsessed with Apple computers. I just bought a Titanium PB (which arrives Feb. 24th). 
It has been so much fun learning about these computers that I wish I needed to use one for work...I look for things to do on it.
So, for me, it's really just a (recent) passion and I hope I never get disillusioned with Apple (God, I hope the TiPB is problem free!). 

As a side bar: I will be selling my imac 350 when I get the TIPB up and running.
It is slot loading CD (no DVD)/ 6GB HD/ 
64 Mgs ram/ 2 years left on Applecare extended warranty/ with a Harmon Kardon iSub. It runs beautifully.
As I have a tiny place, I had no room to keep the original box, but if you're in Toronto, or can drive here to pick it up......
I'll consider all offers.

[email protected]


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Time to officially welcome some of our newest members to post their intros:

Rod Corey
strongblade
TiBo
CubaMark
and joolsca

All from Ontario except for CubaMark from Nova Scotia... Welcome aboard and thanks for introducing yourselves to the rest of us -- we hope that you find this a friendly environment in which to discuss and share your love for Macs with fellow Canadians. Please feel free to pass on word of this online community to any Mac friends, family or co-workers -- the more the merrier!



------------------
Capucine Plourde

Native Design Services http://www.native.ca
Web Design, Web Hosting & IT Consultants

A CTV News Digital Desk Online Correspondent
http://www.digitaldesk.com


----------



## Stingray (Feb 8, 2001)

Capucine- Thanks for the visa, I'll try not to do anything to get myself deported! 

Strongblade- Thanks for clearing the cpital thing up for me.









-S (Nationally Challanged Canadian)

------------------
{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}
I hacked Microsoft's servers,
and all I got was this lousy source code.
{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Hey CubaMark!

FYI, I used to work at Dalhousie in the Computer Centre Help Desk - I was the "Mac guru" there. But I've since moved to Ottawa to work at Nortel. Unfortunately, I don't get to use a Mac at work anymore.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

> Originally posted by Stingray:
> *Strongblade- Thanks for clearing the capital thing up for me.
> 
> 
> ...


No problemo! That's what i'm here for!







I'm just full of useful knowledge like that. I should know, cuz after I spout out my wisdom, people tell me I'm full of it...









































------------------

Strongblade!


----------



## TiBo (Feb 15, 2001)

> Originally posted by joolsca:
> *Hi Everyone,
> I'm an actress living in Toronto (Canadian TV series, American tv movies, Stratford, blah, blah, blah).*


Welcome to the Mac and the Mac community, jooksca. Lots of Hollywood uses Macs and even edits on Powerbooks using Final Cut Pro. Have you used your Mac to do any video-editing too, perhaps of yourself? It can be tremendously fun… even with iMovie.









What movies have you been in, or are you working on?

------------------
*TiBo will improve 
your image*


----------



## joolsca (Feb 14, 2001)

Thanks TiBo,
I haven't done anything like that yet, but someday, maybe......
I have done mostly TV series ie a show called "Street Legal" for 6 years and "the Newsroom". Only 1 movie plays regularly: "Videodrome".
I ain't exactly God's gift to Hollywood


----------



## TiBo (Feb 15, 2001)

> Originally posted by joolsca:
> *Only 1 movie plays regularly: "Videodrome".
> *


Cool. Did you play Bridey or Bianca O'Blivion? You know that movie has been released on DVD recently? Now you can watch it on your new TiBook!









------------------
*TiBo will improve 
your image*


----------



## joolsca (Feb 14, 2001)

Bridey,
I think I'll save the DVD player for stuff I'm not in!
I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

> Originally posted by joolsca:
> *
> I have done mostly TV series ie a show called "Street Legal" for 6 years and "the Newsroom". Only 1 movie plays regularly: "Videodrome".
> *


Weren't you also in some episodes of "TekWar" and "War of the Worlds"? If you were on WW, perhaps you may have even crossed paths with a friend of mine, the late John Colicos... and I believe you also worked with Nicole de Boer for a while before she went on to DS9?

~ Capucine


----------



## joolsca (Feb 14, 2001)

> Originally posted by Capucine:
> * Weren't you also in some episodes of "TekWar" and "War of the Worlds"? If you were on WW, perhaps you may have even crossed paths with a friend of mine, the late John Colicos... and I believe you also worked with Nicole de Boer for a while before she went on to DS9?
> 
> ~ Capucine*


I never met John Colicos although I certainly know of him....wonderful actor. Yes, I worked with Nicki on a scifi series called "Deepwater Black".


----------



## Deep Sixx (Feb 20, 2001)

Hi, I just joined today and thought I'd introduce myself.

My real name is Henry, and I live just south of Ottawa. I'm 25 and work as a producer for the Rogers Radio Group in Ottawa.

I've used lots of Macs in the past, mostly in school but also at work, unfortunately I'm forced to use PCs now at work.

My first real heavy exposure to Macs came while living in Hamilton working at a radio station there. I used an older PowerPC (pre G3), can't remember what it was. I used it to run Pro Tools and that's when I became hooked.

I currently own a G4/400 tower that I just bought to replace my old P166. This is the first Mac I've actually owned.

D6


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2001)

> Originally posted by hayesk:
> *Hey CubaMark!
> 
> FYI, I used to work at Dalhousie in the Computer Centre Help Desk - I was the "Mac guru" there. But I've since moved to Ottawa to work at Nortel. Unfortunately, I don't get to use a Mac at work anymore.*



I work at Nortel as well (design interpretive House) as a Mac Tech Guy. Although Nortel officially doesn't use/support Mac anymore, there are a few places left that do within Nortel.

Hopefully OS X will change Nortel's view on the Mac, cuz without it, I'd have to learn PC tech support. Ick. Kinda like doing surgery with a butterknife and a blindfold.




------------------

Strongblade!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2001)

> Originally posted by joolsca:
> * I never met John Colicos although I certainly know of him....wonderful actor. Yes, I worked with Nicki on a scifi series called "Deepwater Black".
> 
> *


I liked Deepwater Black.Too bad Canadian "sciffi" usually gets axed so fast. It's usually much more Science-Fiction oriented than American "sciffi" which can be a refreshing change.

------------------

Strongblade!


----------



## Rod Corey (Feb 14, 2001)

Hello to All

I've been reading about all the facinating people who have signed in. Isn't it truly remarkable the spectrum of people that have joined. 
I've also noticed that a large percentage, like myself, live in the Ottawa region. I wonder if it is due to the fact that this web page was mentioned in the Ottawa Sun Newspaper?

Bye for [email protected]


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

> Originally posted by Rod Corey:
> *I've also noticed that a large percentage, like myself, live in the Ottawa region. I wonder if it is due to the fact that this web page was mentioned in the Ottawa Sun Newspaper?
> *


Hey there. I'd be really interested and grateful to get a link, scan, copy etc.. of that article for my scrapbook!

Welcome to ehMac by the way. Great to see so many people from Ottawa. Just got back from a week's holidays there!


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 20, 2001)

Hello all

Alright i'm 16/male from Toronto (Markham). Aside from Macs my other hobbies include Ultimate (by far my favourite sport), Mountain Biking (close second) and Power cheerleading. I"m also your typical crazy teenager and i tend to dye my hair a variety of colours.







(1 2 3)

Other BBs:
AppleInsider
MacNN
Gerry's ICQ
OrangeInsider
(i think thats it)

Macs that i've owned...well dad has owned and i've used:

LC (barely remember this Mac)

LC 475 (didn't know what i was doing...I was quite young)

6500/275 (this is where i really began to become interested in comptuers)

Rev. D (333) Blueberry iMac (i have this one all to myself...its only 3 steps away from my bed...nothing beats waking up at 11 on a saturday morrnign and wondering overto your computer







)

What else to write....hmmm I'll be woring at wonderland as a life guard this summer, so if any one of planning on stopping by splashworks gimme a shout.


----------



## Geo1 (Feb 10, 2001)

Hello all, Geo here joining all the fun.

About me, well, I've been a macster for over 7 years. After discovering my inlaws PC and that I had a knack for design I decided to make a living at it. While researching the field I discovered Macs were the choice for designers and as the Power Macs were just coming out I was impressed.

From there I went from Photo store manager to Art director of Art Impressions Magazine, Packaging Today, Framers Forum and The Bevelled Edge. But at a minimum wage it was time to move on.

Now I manage a DTP and web design department for a Law Book Firm as well as the odd job on the side.

Yes Macs have infiltrated all aspects of my life. From midi composition to Video editing I don't know what I'd be doing today with out it.


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Greetings all!

Time to send out official welcomes to some of our newest ehMac members to introduce themselves...









Deep Sixx
Cosmo
and Geo1

Also a special welcome to new our Ottawa-area members, who have come to us via a mention in the local paper.

Welcome aboard this truly Canadian Mac community; we look forward to your participation in our many topics of discussion.

As usual, I encourage any of our new members (we have now hit the 200 mark!) to come forward and write up a brief little intro on yourself -- doesn't have to be fancy, just give us an idea about who you are, where you are from and your connections to the Mac world.

Think Different, eh?


------------------
Capucine Plourde

Native Design Services http://www.native.ca
Web Design, Web Hosting & IT Consultants

A CTV News Digital Desk Online Correspondent
http://www.digitaldesk.com


----------



## Deep Sixx (Feb 20, 2001)

> Originally posted by Capucine:
> *Greetings all!
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know about the paper mention... I found this place on Yahoo while looking for printer drivers









This is a great board. I registered at Apple Insider as well, but I don't really like the board there. Too much attitute from some members... this place is way friendlier.

D6


----------



## ROFF (Feb 21, 2001)

Hi there. ROFF stands for Retired Old Fat F***.








I don't post much, especially flame wars and such.
Lets hope that this Forum can retain a genteel atmosphere.


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

> Originally posted by ROFF:
> *I don't post much, especially flame wars and such.
> Lets hope that this Forum can retain a genteel atmosphere.*


Welcome ROFF,

I think you'll find the ehMac Community a very pleasant change from many of the other tech/computer forums on the Net -- being Canadian no doubt has something to do with it. Even if it is the stereotype that us Canadians are so polite, compared to most Americans -- if that's so, well then, all the better, at least as far as regards this community.

We expect all citizens to be polite, friendly and to be as nice to each other as they would like others to be to them... simple policy, but you'd be surprised how bad some other places can get.

We look forward to your participation in our community and believe that you will find this a wonderful place to share your love of Macs with fellow Canadians...



------------------
Capucine Plourde

Native Design Services http://www.native.ca
Web Design, Web Hosting & IT Consultants

A CTV News Digital Desk Online Correspondent
http://www.digitaldesk.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2001)

> Originally posted by Capucine:
> * I think you'll find the ehMac Community a very pleasant change from many of the other tech/computer forums on the Net -- being Canadian no doubt has something to do with it. Even if it is the stereotype that us Canadians are so polite, compared to most Americans -- if that's so, well then, all the better, at least as far as regards this community.*


Yes, that's true, we Canadians are generally really polite and also apologetic.

And for that, I am very sorry









Welcome aboard ROFF!

------------------
Strongblade!


----------



## misterrv (Feb 17, 2001)

Hi my name is Ray Vinet I live in London, Ont
I am the Co-Owner of The LONDON R.V. CENTRE we sell and service all types of R.V.s Trailers, Motorhomes etc.. I use a I-Mac (blueberry) and an Epson 660 Printer am connected to the internet via Bell Sympatico Hi Speed Edition and really like it.








My hobbies are camping, sports, stock trading my I Mac and the internet. The Mac is the onlycomputer Ive used since 1993.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

> Originally posted by misterrv:
> * I am the Co-Owner of The LONDON R.V. CENTRE we sell and service all types of R.V.s Trailers, Motorhomes etc..*


Hey misterrv, you aren't related to Mr. Plow from the Simpson are you!? 

Glad to see you join ehMac. If I ever need to by an RV I'll come and see you!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Welcome cdnbacon! That's very interesting stuff that you do! Do you use any special programs with your Mac for setting up the sounds systems? I have a friend who does sound sytem work for churches and othe facilities. He just bought a PowerBook and is really enjoying it. 

I thought I read an article once on how someone used a PowerBook to take sound readings in a building to figure out the optimum placement for speakers etc.. I'd be interested to hear if you use any programs for doing something similar!


----------



## instigator_007 (Feb 27, 2001)

Hello all,

Name: Marc
I live in Mississauga but work on Bay Street,Toronto. Unfortunately I'm forced to work on a WinBlows system









I've been a Mac user for about 10 years, owning everything from a Performa to a PM 9600 to an Imac. I'm now in the market for a used G4 if anyone's selling...
Anyway, I love the Mac and always will.


----------



## cdnbacon (Feb 26, 2001)

I just heard about this site from the mac canada list. I just recently moved back to Canada (actually Hamilton, ON) having spent the past 10 years in the USA.

My first computer was a Radio Shack model 100 computer. I took it with me to college, and took notes in class. Everybody then thought I was nuts, but I became quite popular just before exam time with neatly printed out classnotes!

I have been involved with Macs ever since their inception. I put together one of the first Mac desktop publishing systems in western Michigan consisting of two 512K, one 128K Macs, Laserwriter, MacWrite, Mac Paint, and a cool new program called Aldus Pagemaker (If you can believe it, pagemaker fit on one 800K floppy disk). We scraped up enough money to buy a 10 MB hard drive to put on the localtalk network! Total cost, about $20K. Since then I have been hooked on macs.

Presently, I use a PowerBook G3/266 and a PowerMac 7200, along with a windows notebook (for the few programs I use that are windows only). I'm an audio-visual consultant specializing in designing large houses of worship (1000 seats and up), typically with concert level sound systems, theatrical lighting, and large screen video projection. I also administrate a Mac network at the main office in WA state through a VPN connection on the internet via a Sonicwall Router and Sympatico HSE from my home office. This includes two ASIP servers, Quick DNS server, Retrospect Server, and Filemaker Pro Server.

I'm glad to have found a community like this. The only other mac forums/lists I participate/subscribe to are MacEvangelist, DSLReports Mac Forum, AppleShare IP list, and Mac Canada list.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Hey Geo1

I've heard of those magazines:
Art Impressions, 
Framers Forum-- Bevelled Edge

That's my business......
http://www.hart-art.com/

I advertise a little in Bevelled Edge but currenly do my own ads for Collectilbes Canada.


----------



## cdnbacon (Feb 26, 2001)

> Originally posted by ehMax:
> *I thought I read an article once on how someone used a PowerBook to take sound readings in a building to figure out the optimum placement for speakers etc.. I'd be interested to hear if you use any programs for doing something similar!
> 
> 
> ...


Hi EhMax!

There is a program developed by Bose called Bose Modeller that was based on the Mac platform, some people still use it and does a pretty decent job. All the most recent developments in sound design software is very Winblows-centric, unfortunately. However it is fun to pull out my powerbook, start up Softwindows, and see the stunned look on people's faces when they see one of these programs and windows running on a Mac! The tools I use are SIA Smaart Live (Acoustical measurement/sound system optimization software that is essentially a dual channel FFT analyzer software package) and EASE (Electro Acoustic Simulator for Engineers), a program developed behind the Iron Curtain that helps model sound systems in an auditorium, plotting out speaker coverage, etc. Both of these programs are windows only. Other than that, I extensively use MS Excel spreadsheets, MS Word, and a CAD program called Ashlar Vellum, all on my Mac Powerbook to do my everyday work. There is a totally cool analysis program out there call Spectrafoo, that is exclusive to the Mac. Too expensive for my budget right now, but on my list of future purchases. If you ever get a chance to see Blue Man Group, they use that program for some really cool audio-visual effects.


----------



## dreibel (Feb 27, 2001)

My name's Dan. I live in Toronto, and I'm into hardware. Well, the type of hardware they had before computers







I work in an Etobicoke hardware store where we sell everything from tools to barbecues.

my interests include guitar, songwriting, MIDI and cooking. I used to play professional years ago in bands in Western Canada, and I'd love to get back into that. I also have a healthy appetite for travel: I've been to England three times and had my first taste of NYC (and Macworld Expo) last summer.

I'm relatively newer to that Mac, I've been an Atari guy for at least ten years. I'm currently using a UMAX c600 clone that's been tricked out with 64 MB RAM, an ATI card, USB, and a Sonnet Crescendo 400 MHz G3 card. I've also got a Mac Plus system and a Powerbook 140 that I've set up for going to trade shows and doing writing while I'm travelling.


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Hello everyone,

I've noticed a few new names floating around our community during the past two weeks -- and I now invite these new neighbours to drop on by and introduce themselves in this thread...

Tell us a bit about yourself, what part of Canada you hail from, your interests in Macs, etc. This is part of what makes us a true "community" is the sense that we know each other, even if we've never met in the real world...

Looking forward to reading your intros!!











------------------
Capucine Plourde

Native Design Services http://www.native.ca
Web Design, Web Hosting & IT Consultants

A CTV News Digital Desk Online Correspondent
http://www.digitaldesk.com


----------



## mykroft (Mar 1, 2001)

Well, my name is Adam Maas, and I'm a VPN Technical Specialist for WorldCom Canada in Toronto. I'm a 24 year old Mac/Unix geek. My first Apple product was a Newton Message Pad I got in '94 as part of a Apple Reseller promo, sold that about a year later to a friend, it's still going strong. My first Mac was an Outbound Laptop I picked up for $50 in '96 on a whim, traded it later for 4Mb RAM for my PC. I then picked up a IIsi about a year later on a trade for my PC and Rent Money, and have been collect ever since. I currently have that IIsi, a Mac II, a Powerbook 170 (replacing on I had stolen in '98) half a Powerbook 140(Broken Case, no HDD) and a Centris 660AV, I also have a Newton MessagePad 130, and am picking up an 8500/150 next week. I also use Windows and Unix regularily, currently owning 1 Windows box, and 2 unix boxes, as well as about 6 other antique PC's in various states of repair, it's amazing how much hardware you can aquire by upgrading one PC and never saying no to free old hardware. My goal for this year is to completely retire the one Windows PC for all uses except gaming, and even that if they ship I-War 2 for Mac. Karma points for whoever can name the novel I took my nick from. 

------------------
When I run Linux, They
laugh at me for having no
GUI, When I run MacOS
they laugh at me for
having no CLI


----------



## astroboy22 (Mar 12, 2001)

Im from Toronto Canada, but have been living in Japan for several years now...

I was a successful graphic designer on the fashionable Queen St. [directly across from City TV] - but left all that to be closer to my girlfriend [who was working at "Sushi-Time on Queen" when we met]

I now work for and International Design firm in Tokyo, where my generous boss loaned me money [interest-free] so i could buy a Pismo500. I use a G4 tower at the office and a 21inch...often squinting infront of it at 3am in the morning. These Japs donT know the meaning of paying over-time either.

lates for now, looks like another late nite!

------------------
Toys & no-
shovelling...The only 2 
good things about living 
in Japan.


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

> Originally posted by mykroft:
> *Karma points for whoever can name the novel I took my nick from.
> *


Well, I don't think that it was spelled the same way that you do.... however, Sherlock Holmes had a brother named "Mycroft". I can't remember which specific novel it was mentioned in; but did I at least get the character reference right?

~ Capucine


----------



## mykroft (Mar 1, 2001)

Capucine,
Almost right,and I do spell it incorrectly, a relic of Nickserv on DALNet. The novel I took it from got it, in a bit of plot, from Sherlock's older, smarter and lazier brother. I took it from an important SF Novel of the '50's.

------------------
When I run Linux, They
laugh at me for having no
GUI, When I run MacOS
they laugh at me for
having no CLI


----------



## Kestral (Mar 14, 2001)

Hi All,

My name is Patrick, I'm 27 and I have been using Macs since the 512KE. I'm currently a stock researcher for a company based in the US and as such, I work from home and email my work to them. While Wall Street has generally been a Windows-dominated world (as Marc mentioned), I have managed to make things work with my Pismo 400. I used to work for an Apple authorized dealer here in Toronto that specialized in digital audio, so I know my MIDI, Logic Audio and Pro Tools but I don't really do music anymore as I have found new interests that attract a greater part of my attention.


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Time for some more "official greetings" to our newest ehMac neighbours:

MisterRV
instigator_007
cdnbacon
astroboy22
dreibel
mykroft
and Kestral 








Welcome to our community -- I think that you will find it a very helpful, friendly and polite place to share your love of Macs with fellow Canadians. 

Feel free to mention ehMac to any of your own friends, family or co-workers who also use Macs; they are more than welcome to "join the party"!

~ Capucine


----------



## Kestral (Mar 14, 2001)

Hi Capucine,

Thanks for the welcome. You know what, I'd love to hear from the biotech/cancer research crowd, about how they use Macs in their daily work. Plus if they could send up some cool tumor, x-ray, gene-sequencing and electron microscope shots, that would be really cool







Ever since I was assigned to cover some Biotech stocks last year, I've been fascinated with this stuff. I always thought for cutting edge stuff such as that, people used Unix-based supercomputers.

Kestral


----------



## Obsidian72 (Mar 14, 2000)

Hi


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Hello again!

This is Heart again as I listed way back on page one.

I run my own business and currently use three macs two at the office and a Pismo 400 on the road. The mac carries my email programs customer lists and great for letters and making advertisments for magazines.


------------------
Part of the pre 50 ehMac Population:
Woo! Hoo!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hi Heart. You'll be glad to see we're back online now!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Super Happy!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Well I'm super happy too! I'm back, a day late  ehMax, I love what you've done. But if you need to see my bio either check my page or go back to page 1. Nice to be back folks


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I am sooo glad ehMac is back. I was sure missing it.

Alas, I have been downgraded. My old account (167) seemed to have been corrupted (it''s a Microsoft Plot I tell ya!







) so I'm back as a New Neighbour again.

As well, I've been downgraded in the real world too. No longer working for InGenius Engineering or Nortel (Design Interpretive was completely axed back on May 31st) so I am currently unemployed.

I did increase my family a bit. I now have an old LC 575, a PowerMac 6100/60, and a PowerBook 150 with a dead battery.

I may lose my PowerBook Pismo (it'll go back to the work really soon.) but I may be inheriting a Colour Classic II later this month.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

*BUMP**BUMP**BUMP*

Here is the old posts..

New members, check it out, you can learn a lot about the folks on here...

Cheers,

RtC


----------



## timmer (Aug 10, 2002)

Grew up in Winnipeg where I began a life in the arts. After ten successful years working for and with others I went into business for myself when I started my own production company this fall. Living in Vancouver since 98 I really didn't get into life on the coast until a few years ago as I was ALWAYS on the road. 
My first computer was a Timex sinclair 1000. I think it had extra memory but cannot recall. I also had a SEGA Master system. Might even still be at mom's back in the peg. Pretty much no background in computers I decided a few years back to get my imac followed by a few dummies books and I was on my way. 
This is a fantastic mac site which I fully enjoy!  Especially the great chats in the kitchen. Hope all are well. Talk to you again sometime.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Hi, this is Michael Barker from Toronto, AKA elmer. In public school I used to program text based games in BASIC on my dad's Apple II+ clone. At this moment I'm typing on the AMD machine I helped him make, while I wait for my new 12 inch Powerbook / 640M DDR, since I sold my Power Mac on this here trading post (thank you). I switched to Macs last year because of their stability, elegant design, just'workiness, and focus on creative pursuits. I am a developer of embedded networking software for Motorola, where I use a DELL, and I like to spend time on my home computer using Cubase with my midi keyboard, scanning negatives + editing them, watching a DVD, surfing around trying endless free open source software or learning some shell scripting. I am an alumni of Koinonia, Chaverim, and Engineering Science. I am an amateur actor/singer in the Aurora Opera Company / Opera Buffa.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Welcome to Ehmac Elmer / Michael.
I think you will enjoy your stay.
mark


----------



## ram55 (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey Everyone

My name is Rick and Im a photographer in Toronto. I'm currently working out of a large studio in Mississauga shooting mostly cars and people. Ive been involved with Macs since day 1 back in 1984 and have kept current ever since. I use a phase one camera back so we chose the new titanium g4 powerbook with a 17" flat screen to make location shoots easier.

I've only been coming in here for about a week now but have found the information well laid out and easy to find.My compliments to the Mayor. Hope to become part of the community and will try to help out if I can.


----------



## Rade (Jan 15, 2003)

Hi, my name is Rade and I am a student. I was introduced to this community by Maximus Daycus, or something.

Anyways, I ask a lot of questions and pester people when things do not go my way. 

I have an iBook 800 Mhz that has become attatched to me. It's crazy. 

You have no idea how useful and awesome a laptop is until you get one.

Looking forward to years of friendship.


----------



## timmer (Aug 10, 2002)

Welcome ram and rade. Jump right in and contribute where ever you can!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Welcome to all the new folks.. feel free to join in at any times.

WE are a cool bunch of Mac heads...

RtC


----------



## GreenBastard (Mar 1, 2005)

I must've forgot to introduce myself. My name is Trav Wilson and just learning about Macs as I have a few accessible... i had a good line up of computers started out with the MC-10, tandy coco, Apple ][e compatible, model 100, 8088, 80286, 80386, 80486, p1's, p2's p4, p2 laptop, dual p3, currently I have a p4 1.7, p3 laptop, p1-233, Mac Colour classic, and i just picked up an orphaned lc-475.

I do alot of pc-repairs and upgrades for a living, got bored of just doing viruses, and decided to pickup a color classic for 20 at a yard sale.

Just had our first child Feb 1st, and already i have met a some good people and found an old friend on here. GooberTech...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Welcome! Pull up a chair.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi, gang -
I've been a mac head since 1986, when I went back to college for a year to take an "Electronic Publishing" course - had worked on Commodores & DOS PCs (UGH!!) before, doing in-class support with physically challenged & learning disabled primary school kids. Was part of the staff working group that eventually developed a computer policy resulting in integrated use of computers in a K-12 school, that was mostly PCs but eventually expanded to include quite a few macs.

I live in the smallest municipality in BC - pop. 225 - up in the mountains, away from cities, etc. - & there is a large and growing community of mac users here including surrounding communities & rural areas), including (of course) the local newspaper, and a large contingent of the creative types. 

I earn my living, such as it is, from a variety of activities: computer consulting & teaching (macs & pcs), music (have been playing professionally since the mid-60s, and been with my musical partner/spice for 30 years this June), grafic design/layout/etc. contracts, waitressing, writing for community newspapers, model making (architectural, engineering, topographic, etc.) with my spice, and doing economic development work (I'm administrator of our regionall EDC, on a contract basis) including advocacy work toward getting broadband to our isolated valley … 

My first mac was an SE30 (which I still have - can't bear to part with it), then an iMac DV 400 w/ LaCie external burner – which I gave to my spice when I got my (hooray) TiPB (god bless ebay!) 4 months ago - my pride & joy, hooked up to Ethernet hub, iMac, LasewrWriter & Epson printers, dial-up (boo!), scanner, digitall cameras, imic, Altec Lansing speakers – & of course there's also my road kit which includes an LED Compu-Light, carrying case, spare cords & mouse – 

I spend hours every day on the computer, both on & off line, & now my sweeties does as well… the cat tries to horn in on the action, & often winds up on my lap with tail switching back & forth between me & the keyboard – what can I say…

I am the mac resource person in this community, when people want to learn more or fix what is "broke" (usually they just haven't quite figured out how to do it) – I LOVE doing that - visit ehmac.ca daily (usually more than once) for info, entertainment, & the pleasure of your company.

My screen name refers to my guitar - my "baby", a 62 Fender Duosonic, purchased at Stars Guitars in San Francisco in 1979, without which I'd be as bereft as I would be without my TiPB!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Silverton? I've been there I think. It is the site with BC's first and still operating run of the river hydro power plant? The old ghost town with the creek running through the middle that had a population of 5000 or something like that at the turn of the century? Neat place if it is where I'm thinking of.

Do you have broadband access up there?


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Carex - Nelson, an hour's drive away, has a still-operating run of the river power plant. The ghost town is Sandon, about a 15 min. drive away from Silverton, and yes, the creek runs through it - & it has the longest running power plant in BC (a vestige of the mining heyday). No, we don't have broadband in Silverton - New Denver, 3 miles north of us, has DSL due to a provincial requirement on Telus to provide such to "all communities with a school or hospital" as part of their provincial govt. supply contract. Silverton does have a privately operated satellite LAN - very limited coverage. EDC is working toward getting bettter service for us, & for the rest of the valley, but so far no success. Glad to hear from you - come visit us sometime again.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

We did a road trip through that area a few years ago, it was great. We went across the lake to the south of you onto ??Hwy 6 which got us back to the Okanangan. Passed a place in the mountains called Angel Falls or something like that. I think there were people living there. Lord knows what they do (I have an idea).


----------



## Sirius74 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Please allow me 2 introduce myself.....*

Well, now that I have some time 2 spare; a quick bio, yes?  
Well, my real name is Jonny. I have been a Mac user since 2000, and got my first Mac in 2001. It was an iMac G3 DV 400Mhz (cobalt). She was a good little machine!  I added a 256 RAM card 2 the already taxed 128 when I got Panther the day it came out (October 3rd wasn't it?). Anywho, I finally had 2 put her out 2 pasture (turning her in2 a Macquarium). On the 15th of this month we got an iMac G5 20" 2GHz with 1GB SDRAM and 2DIMMs, an external harddrive (every1 can use the extra space!), and an iSight! I love this new sys so much and with Tiger it's a blast!  
Hmm...oh yeah! Something about me! lol  
Well, I'm 30 yrs old, male, caucasian (Celtic descent), 5'9", approx. 190-200lbs, long auburn hair, brown eyes (glasses) and a goatee.
I've had a great love of everything about Japan since I was little; from the food 2 the culture! I lived there for 4 years while in the Special Forces and am dying 2 go back. However, this time, as an English teacher. There4, I will be attending University of Toronto in the fall 2 get a degree in English and my teaching certificate/licence. After all's said and done, I plan 2 go there permanently. Don't get me wrong, I love being Canadian! However, with the way things have been going since the Mulroney (sp?) era, knowing my luck, the Conservatives will get in again and that will royally *$^% things up even more (is that possible?)!
I gotta get outta here and follow my heart right?
*Did I mention the tendency 2 rant yet?*
Anywho..... Loves: Tigers, animals in general, Apple computers, video games, manga, anime, classic cartoons, comic books, all kinds of movies; fave music includes KISS, Lords of Acid, 80s era stuff (just check out my iTunes list! lol); crosswords in newspapers, reading (eg. Dragonlance, Conan, Shonen Jump); and of course the whole Japan thing!  
Dislikes: Spiders, stupid people, Mac bashers, liars, close-minded people (usually based on ignorance), and those that think they "NEED" narcotics or alcohol 4 whatever reason they can make up.  
Well, I've gone on 4 long enough! If any1 wants 2 ask me anything or address anything I've mentioned, please feel free 2 drop me a line!


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

welcome to ehmac forums, sirius74 - it's a great place to spend time, get information, trade info & points of view, etc. Hope you enjoy your time with us.


----------



## sjb (Jun 3, 2005)

Okay, I'll bite.

I live in Richmond Hill, just north of Toronto (there's someone else from there too, and someone I think from Aurora which is about 5 minutes north of me). Married with a 2 year old and another on the way. I work from my parents' home in the afternoons but will likely move more to working mostly from home when the new baby comes. I'm a registered social worker (Master's level) but am now working in personal investments.

The first Mac was bought by my father while I was in high school (mid 80s I think) - I'm not even sure if it was a 512, maybe a 128? We bought a second disk drive for it so that we didn't have to flip floppies around so much, and eventually a 20mb external hard drive - we didn't know what we would do with all that space! When the hard drive began to die we bought a Colour Classic and that's what we used, including for the Internet, up until about 6 years ago. By that time I had moved out and bought myself a Power Mac 6500/225 (which I am still using some) - bought more memory for it but that's about it in terms of upgrade - also a printer and zip drive for backup. My father replaced the Colour Classic with the first iMac - he's also added memory to it and that is what he currently uses, and what I use when I'm working there. In preparation for working at home, we recently purchased an iBook G4, new Epson printer/scanner, and a linksys wireless router. I'm loving the whole wireless thing and am now spending much more time on the computer than I ever did before. 

I'm not very technical and have looked at some of the tech help on this site without understanding a thing. Haven't had a chance to use iMovie yet but I want to (have a Canon digital camcorder and 2 years of footage of my daughter to transfer) so I expect to be posting with problems at that time!


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

It's been 2 years since this topic was dead. Now it's just reviving.
Hi I'm DBerG!
Here's my Nickname's path : Diamond-Berg > DiamondBerg > DiamondB >Diamond > djDB ( I did some basic music editing a year ago) > Diamond (again) > DBerG (wich is the one that I prefer). Wanna chat on iChat??? Well wait 'till I get my first mac!
My bio (I'm telling nearly everything) :
I'm a male student, high school student actually, from Victoriaville, Quebec. We are (were) the capital of recycling!! I am 15 years old now, my birthday is the may 13th . I'm still learning English, tough I think I'm pretty good now, but don't be shocked if I say something that is wrong, I didn't meant it! 
Why I'm in the mac thing???
Well it first started out when I needed an audio-player with bigger capacity. I saw an ad on a web site of some iPod-copy mp3 player, not the iRiver, but it was cool, at least, cool until I saw the iPod!!! God! Apple! It all came to me. The mac-religion I mean. Then I bought the iPod and began hanging aroud Apple's web site. I saw the new iMac and now everything else they sold at that time. I fell in love! So here am I today, working to get my first mac. I think it's the begining of a great story with me and the Mac community.

I'm also hanging around at xvsxp.com. Nice web site, just sad they didn't include iLife as a part of the OS...  X is losing many points, but is still the best.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just resurecting this old thread, but will also start an official new, *Introduce Yourself Thread! Come on Newbies and Lurkers! Join the fun!*


----------

